# Gassy pup



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

My 8 month old standard pup, Shamus, has a terrible gas problem....hard to imagine those smells coming from such a cutie! I feed him Canidae kibble, so I'm wondering whether I should try switching to something else. Has anyone else had this problem with Canidae?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I had smelly issues too. A table spoon of plain yogurt in the chow fixed the problem like a charm. Hope that works for you too.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gas means that the dog is not processing his food well. You can try using yogurt or a pro-biotic to get the stomach flora back in line. However, it may be that your dogs does not tolerate certain foods well.

In this case, you are going to have to eliminate certain ingredients. For many poodles chicken and grains (including rice) are a problem. You might try moving to a kibble like Natural Balance that has duck and potato instead.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I chose Canidae because it is grain-free and is supposed to be one of the better types of kibble. However it is not limited-ingredient, so maybe I need to go down that route and try the duck and potato, which I used at one point for another dog.

I might try the yogurt, too, but does it need to be the probiotic kind (like activia) or will any plain yogurt work?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

All yogurt has probiotics. Activia just advertises it. Normal plain yogurt works great. With mine it doesn't matter what he eats. He is on raw now. Some nights he just stinks  but the yogurt fixed it. I can sure tell when I forget to put it in :yuck:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe I'll have to try the yogurt/switching foods as well. Both poodles here are mega farty on Solid Gold, but their stool is solid and their coats are great. Vegas farts a lot, but they don't smell, but man can Vienna clear a room, and hers has no warning. Just a creeping, silent death.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL! Vienna sounds a lot like Shamus - good thing they're so cute!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> but man can Vienna clear a room, and hers has no warning. Just a creeping, silent death.


This sound just like Luke,none of my others fart but Luke ainkiller: it lingers just like a low laying fog!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have often heard food can do this and also how fast they eat it. Suri has gas almost every time she sits.

I changed to Raw a year ago and I thought her gas would go away but it has not. Her gas rarely smells but it is LOUD and hollow most times. 

I don't think I ever used a kibble that didn't cause some gas - some worse than others.


----------

